# SSD Crucial M4 SATA III compatible MBP 2011



## supergrec (16 Juin 2011)

"Nous commençons par donner la parole à Vordan :

"Juste pour te dire que le firmware 0002 est sorti pour les disques Crucial M4, installé depuis une heure sur mon M4 128Go dans mon MacBookPro 13" 2011, je n'ai plus aucun freeze depuis... En espérant que ce soit définitif ;-)"

La mise à jour semble en effet taillée pour rendre ces disques aussi compatibles que possible avec les MacBook Pro 2011 :

- Added margin to already-passing electromagnetic interference regulatory tests. Provides additional EMI margin for systems integrators.

- Improved performance with Link Power Management. Resolves performance pauses and hesitations with certain host systems.

 - This is a recommended but not required firmware update. If the end user is experiencing pauses or hesitations in systems with Link Power Management ("LPM") enabled, then this update is highly recommended.

En substance, ils ont ajouté de la marge pour mieux résister aux interférences électromagnétiques afin de faciliter la vie des intégrateurs (tout en disant qu'ils étaient déjà dans les normes exigées) et amélioré les performances du disque sur les configurations dotées d'un système LPM destiné à minimiser la consommation d'énergie afin d'éviter les gels du SSD assez fréquents chez ceux qui avaient réussi à faire fonctionner les disques dans des MacBook Pro 2011.

La mise à jour est proposée à l'adresse suivante :

http://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx

Comme d'habitude, elle est proposée sous forme d'une image disque FreeDos qu'il faut graver avant de démarrer dessus et se laisser guider. Bien entendu, il serait stupide de se lancer sans avoir à portée de main une sauvegarde totale du disque en question !

Merci à tous ceux qui se lanceront dans la mise à jour de nous rapporter dans les réactions à cette brève leurs impressions. 

[Màj] Une notice est disponible en français pour l'installation du firmware:

http://communaute.crucial.com/t5/Disques-SSD/Mise-à-jour-du-firmware-0002-pour-m4/td-p/1299

On y apprend aussi que la mise à jour actuellement proposée ne fonctionne pas avec tous les Mac. Si vous n'arrivez pas à l'appliquer, vous aurez le choix entre transférer votre SSD dans une autre machine le temps de la mise à jour ou d'attendre que Crucial en propose une autre."


Source : Macbidouille.com

Bonne nouvelle pour les possesseur de MBP 2011


----------



## tropezina (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

Après plusieurs essais (macbookpro 2011 15.4 2.2 Go et SSD M4 de 256Go) je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur le lecteur CD DVD.
Le disque a bien été gravé comme demandé.
J'ai lu que certains macbooks ne pouvaient actuellement installer cette mise à jour?
Comment forcer le mac à démarrer sur le lecteur de CD.
merci


----------



## supergrec (16 Juin 2011)

Si ton image .iso a était gravé correctement, tu n'a cas l'insèrer et redémarrer en maintenant la touche C.

Oui certain ne peuvent la faire mais tu le sera seulement après avoir démarré sur le cd.

PS : fait une sauvegarde de tes donné on ne sait jamais.


----------



## tropezina (16 Juin 2011)

je viens d'essayer à nouveau:
avec la touche C enfoncé et pas de demarrage sur le lecteur de CD
Avec la touche alt enfoncé le lecteur n'apparait pas
et pourtant le CD est bien enregistré
Sans doutes je dois faire partie des exceptions, mais si quelqu'un a une autre explication je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance


----------



## gto55 (16 Juin 2011)

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/64151-crucial-m4-ssd-firmware-mbp-2011.htm

*Il y a quelques jours, Crucial mettait à jour le firmware de sa gamme de SSD m4 en S-ATA 6 Gbps afin d'améliorer leur fonctionnement. Sur les forums du constructeur, on peut néanmoins lire que les utilisateurs de MacBook Pro 2011 doivent attendre avant de l'utiliser.
*


​ 
Cette mouture 0002  du firmware dont l'utilisation est recommandée mais pas obligatoire  selon le constructeur, apporte un gain de performance en raison d'une  amélioration de la gestion de l'énergie.

En effet, celle-ci créé parfois des à-coups selon la remontée de  certains utilisateurs, un souci que ce firmware est censé régler. 



Si  tout semble aller pour ceux qui possèdent un PC, les adeptes d'Apple  rencontrent parfois des soucis s'ils possèdent un MBP 2011. Les équipes  de Crucial sont donc intervenues pour indiquer que la mise à jour leur est pour le moment déconseillée, et que le problème sera résolu sous peu.

La marque rencontre décidément des soucis avec les mises à jour de ses Firmware. On se rappellera en effet de ceux qui avaient émaillé le lancement de la version 0002 destinée à la génération précédente, les C300.

Nous vous tiendrons bien entendu informé dès la publication d'une nouvelle mise à jour.


----------



## languedoc (16 Juin 2011)

tropezina a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Après plusieurs essais (macbookpro 2011 15.4 2.2 Go et SSD M4 de 256Go) je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur le lecteur CD DVD.
> Le disque a bien été gravé comme demandé.
> ...



Argh ! même cas avec un 512 Go ; je grave l'iso et rien ne se passe, le CD n'apparaît pas dans les "systèmes à utiliser", ce qui me paraît cohérent puisqu'il n'y en a pas sauf ce fichier.
Où est l'erreur ?


----------



## tropezina (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

j'avais le même problème et maintenant en partie résolu
Il faut graver le CD avec le fichier Iso, 
attention, le graver par l'intermédiaire de "l'utilitaire disque"
Et là on peut booter dessus.
Pour moi le problème non encore résolu, est que s'il installe son micro logitiel il s'arrête à:
FINDING DRIVES
-(clognotte)

Que faire, aucune touche du clavier ne fonctionne?
Et le micro logitiel 002 n'est toujours pas installé.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Hexo (29 Juin 2011)

Je me permets de bumper le thread pour avoir des retours sur la possibilité -ou non- d'installer le firmware 02 sur les M4 avec un MBP2011


----------



## poubelle (1 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un Macbook Pro 17" 2011.

Je viens d'installer un Crucial M4 128GB.  J'ai fait l'upgrade au firmware 02 puis installe l'OS.  Ca fonctionne a merveille, rien a dire.

J'ai enfin l'impression de profiter d'une bete de course.  Avec le DD d'origine disons que ca trainait de la patte pour le lancement des applications.


Crucial M4 A++++


----------



## Hexo (1 Juillet 2011)

Je vais donc me laisser tenter par un M4 je pense. Par contre, pensez a activer le TRIM sur le M4 car leur GC n'est vraiment pas bonne comparée aux SSD SandForce


----------



## fab18340 (1 Juillet 2011)

Et comment l'activer?


----------



## Hexo (1 Juillet 2011)

TRIM enabler Il y a plusieurs sujets a ce propos sur les forums ou tu trouveras le lien


----------



## fab18340 (1 Juillet 2011)

Ok 
et j'ai une question, si j'achète le M4 de crusial, pour mon macbook pro mid 2010. c'est bon? Même si je suis que en SATA II?
Et deuxieme question, il faut que je fasse la mise a jour aussi 002 même si j'utilise pas le SATA 3.0? 
Merci


----------



## Hexo (2 Juillet 2011)

Oui et oui Tu seras juste bridé au SATAII mais le jour ou tu le changes, il est compatible SATAIII = bingo


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

fab18340 a dit:


> Ok
> et j'ai une question, si j'achète le M4 de crusial, pour mon macbook pro mid 2010. c'est bon? Même si je suis que en SATA II?
> Et deuxieme question, il faut que je fasse la mise a jour aussi 002 même si j'utilise pas le SATA 3.0?
> Merci



Comme tu es en SATA II, tu n'es pas obligé d'acheté le dernier modèle qui est bien plus chère que les SATA II.

Au niveau compatibilité du risque rien comme les mentionné dans le poste ci-dessus, mais c'est juste une question de budget ( surtout que ça sert a rien ).

Tu as deja le C300 même s'il est en SATA III reste bien moins chère et avec exactement les même perf ( vue que tu es en SATA II )

La gamme Intel et corsair sont également de bonne facture.


----------



## fab18340 (2 Juillet 2011)

Ok les gars. Mais sur matériel.net par exemple, les ssd vendus sont tous du sata 3.0! Non?


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/intel-320-postville-refresh-120-go-66346.html

http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/ocz-vertex-2-120-go-57670.html

Il sont en sata II

Il y  a plus de 32 modèle en stat II sur ce site.


----------



## fab18340 (2 Juillet 2011)

Ok . 
Cependant on me deconseille les ssd de chez OCZ!
et le intel 320 n'est pas tres performant si?


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

Oui au sujet des ssd OCZ, je suis bien placé pour t'en parlé.

En terme de performance, OCZ n'a rien a envié a ses concurrent.

Les marques crucial et OCZ tienne les hauts du pavé.

L'inconvénient avec OCZ est la difficulté de mettre a jours sont ssd.

La manip proposé est dispo pour les windows user.

OCZ commence a faire des effort et un outil a était créer et facilite grandement la tache.

Cependant j'ai essayé, et chez moi ça ne marche pas. Donc y a encore du boulot.

Sinon tu as le C300 de chez crucial ( il est en sata III ) mais sera bien moins chère que le M4 sur certain site.

N'hesite pas a faire le tours des sites.

Rueducommerce, amazon, cdiscount, LDLC, macway


----------



## fab18340 (2 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ton avis en tout cas!
Et donc si je prends le C300 j'aurai aucun soucis majeur?


----------



## Hexo (2 Juillet 2011)

Vas sur pixmania, ce sont souvent les meilleurs prix.  Ne prends pas de SATA II au risque de devoir acheter un autre SSD en SATA III lors d'un changement de machine si l'envie est la.  Ca ne sert a rien d'acheter du matériel en fin de vie lorsque pour le même prix on a une alternative supérieure.  (Supergrec il serait aimable que tu cesses de prodiguer conseils&co lorsqu'ils apparaissent aberrants de bêtise.)


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/solid-state-drive-crucial-c300-et-macbook-pro-2009-a-683232.html

Normalement aucun soucis, de plus avec les MAJ récente des ssd crucial, tous les problème de jeunesse ont était corrigé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

Peut tu me dire quel différence entre un  SATA II et III

Toi qui as la science infuse.

A si peut etre faire le mariole avec les test bench et ce dire wuahhhhh j'ai un un score de 400 et toi 300.


Ahahaha c'est mieux un SATA III.


Non mais sérieux, Flash gordon, t trop fort t'arrive a détecté un gain de quelque millième de seconde.

Tes trop fort mec.

http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0039SM0AS/...de=asn&creative=22782&creativeASIN=B0039SM0AS

C300 : 177 euros  : 128 Go

http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003NE5JCO/...de=asn&creative=22782&creativeASIN=B003NE5JCO

OCZ vertex 2 SATA II 163 euros : 120 Go

http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/crucial-m4-128-go-sata-revision-3-0-67164.html

M4 : 202 euros + 4,99 frais de port : 128 Go

On était pas entrain de parlé de DD vs SSD.

Les performances sont tellement proche que ta remarque bas de gamme tu devrai te la mettre la ou je pense et bien profond.

Alors je te serai reconnaissant de me respect et d'évité de joué les fanfaron, sauveur de l'humanité.

PS : le C300 est un SATA III alors STP merci de lire


----------



## fab18340 (2 Juillet 2011)

Bon ok. j'opte pour le C300. Pas de probleme a signaler sur ce produit?
et  j'ai regardé un peu les différents forum, les mises a jour sont difficile à effectuer non?


----------



## supergrec (2 Juillet 2011)

Non c'est juste un image .ios a gravé sur un CD.

Tu l'insère et te laisse guidé.


----------



## Tangi (12 Juillet 2011)

Ravi de cette mise à jour qui, en ce qui me concerne, a tout changé.

J'avais des freezes sans arrêt avant la mise à jour, depuis mon MacBook Pro est enfin une bombe.

Du coup j'hésite à passer à Mac OS X version 10.6.8 ou même Lion de peur que cela change tout.

Existe-t-il un risque qu'une mise à jour de l'OS fasse revenir le problème des freezes ?

Sur le forum de MacBidouille, quelqu'un semblait dire que la mise à jour vers 10.6.8 avait amplifier les freezes.


----------



## pjarrige73 (12 Juillet 2011)

fab18340 a dit:


> Bon ok. j'opte pour le C300. Pas de probleme a signaler sur ce produit?
> et  j'ai regardé un peu les différents forum, les mises a jour sont difficile à effectuer non?



Puisqu'on parle de SSD..

J'ai opté aussi pour le C300 en Sata III  mais sur un MBP Unbody Late 2008 2,53 GHz.. donc j'ai du 3GB en Firmware Rev 002 donc c'est Cool  mais.. pas de Trim

On sait qu'on peut utiliser Trim Enabler car 10.6.8 ne prend pas en compte le Trim des C300 mais .. comme Lion arrive, il doit notamment prendre en charge le Trim de tous les SSD .. Vous confirmez ? ou toujours utiliser Trim Enabler...

Sinon les Specs des gains qu'apporte TrimEnabler.. en perfs ? si cela en apporte.. les features produits je les connais déjà mais je voudrais savoir si cela amène un léger gain de performance ou rien à voir 

++
Jag


----------



## Lucieaus (12 Juillet 2011)

Trim Enabler sert juste à activer le Trim, qui est une fonction qui "réduit" l'usure d'un SSD.

Il n'y aura aucun retour d'expérience possible pour cet utilitaire avant au moins deux ans.


----------



## supergrec (12 Juillet 2011)

Je confirme le post ci dessus.

Le Trim n'apporte aucun gain de perf.

Son rôle est justement de conservé les perf d'origine le plus longtemps possible.

Sont rôle est d'effacer sur les cellule les données effacer par l'utilisateur.

Cela evite donc lors de réécriture de donné ( effacer puis d'écrire ) ce qui prend plus de temps.

Avec le Trim l'effacement est déjà fait et le SSD n'attend pas de devoir réécrire pour effacer.


----------



## pjarrige73 (12 Juillet 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Trim Enabler sert juste à activer le Trim, qui est une fonction qui "réduit" l'usure d'un SSD.
> 
> Il n'y aura aucun retour d'expérience possible pour cet utilitaire avant au moins deux ans.






supergrec a dit:


> Je confirme le post ci dessus.
> 
> Le Trim n'apporte aucun gain de perf.
> 
> ...



D'acc  

Du coup install de Trim Enabler en 10.6.8 sansaucun soucis et prise en charge immédiate après ReBoot MBP


----------



## supergrec (12 Juillet 2011)

La prise en charge est immédiate après reboot.

En revanche je ne peut de confirmé que tout marchera bien.

Pour moi ça étais le cas. Mais certain on du faire des reset PRAM et chez d'autre cela ne marchais pas.

A toi maintenant de prendre tes responsabilité.

PS : je confirme je suis en 10.6.8 avec TRIM actif.

Je crois que de toute façon y a un boutton Restore qui te permet de l'enlever si problème il y a.

N'efface pas dessuite le programme.

De plus fais une petite sauvegarde avec Time machine ou un clone ( sur DD externe ) avec CCC


----------



## pjarrige73 (12 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> La prise en charge est immédiate après reboot.
> 
> En revanche je ne peut de confirmé que tout marchera bien.
> 
> ...




Ca marche on va CCC ce soir par sécurité et je garde le Tool à porté de main


----------



## Nyrvan (12 Juillet 2011)

Actuellement, Lion ne prend nativement en charge que les SSD Apple. Après, tu peux activer le TRIM via le petit utilitaire. Sur Macbidouille, ils conseillent, une fois l'activation faite, de faire un reset de la PRAM mais également d'effacer l'espace vide de ton SSD. Cela doit résoudre tout les éventuels soucis de latence.

PS: Tu peux aussi utiliser la commande fsck, avec la 10.6.8 le TRIM est inclus dedans lorsque le SSD est reconnu par le système.


----------



## pjarrige73 (13 Juillet 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Actuellement, Lion ne prend nativement en charge que les SSD Apple. Après, tu peux activer le TRIM via le petit utilitaire. Sur Macbidouille, ils conseillent, une fois l'activation faite, de faire un reset de la PRAM mais également d'effacer l'espace vide de ton SSD. Cela doit résoudre tout les éventuels soucis de latence.
> 
> PS: Tu peux aussi utiliser la commande fsck, avec la 10.6.8 le TRIM est inclus dedans lorsque le SSD est reconnu par le système.



Merci du complément technique que je viens de réaliser sans soucis


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2011)

J'avais une question mais elle est passée complètement inaperçue :

J'avais de gros problème de freeze avec mon MacBook Pro 15,4" de mai 2011 et un SSD Crucial M4 de 256 Go. Depuis la mise à jour du firmware du SSD, je n'en ai plus du tout. Je suis sous 10.6.7.

J'ai entendu dire, sur Macbidouille, qu'après la mise à jour de l'OS (10.6.8), les freezes s'étaient amplifiés. 

Je trouve qu'il y a finalement assez peu de témoignages sur ce qui marche, ne marche pas.

Je pense passer à la 10.6.8 et pourquoi pas à Lion, mais existe-t-il un risque pour que les freezes réapparaissent ?

Merci par avance...


----------



## Janeau (15 Juillet 2011)

pour ma part, passé à 10.6.8 avec un M4 SSD aucune freeze à signaler depuis , avec la mise à jour 002


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Juillet 2011)

Tangi a dit:


> J
> Je trouve qu'il y a finalement assez peu de témoignages sur ce qui marche, ne marche pas.



Partant du fait que tu as justement peu de témoignages et que dès qu'il y a un soucis, généralement les gens se plaignent, je pense que tu peux quand même te dire que ce sont des cas isolés.

Je te conseil de faire une sauvegarde de ton disque avant de passer en 10.6.8 et si jamais tu constates des freez après la mise à jour, alors revient en arrière


----------



## Tangi (16 Juillet 2011)

Merci...

Je passerai donc en 10.6.8.

Bonne soirée...


----------



## valerebarrot (18 Juillet 2011)

et informe nous sur le passage et ton ressenti, est ce que tu as des problemes qui se sont présenté ect.

Car y a des indécis sur l'achat d'un ssd ^^


----------



## TheHunteR01 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

récent acquéreur d'un MB Pro, et ayant déjà gouté aux joies d'un ssd sur mon PC Pro, je sauterai bien le pas pour les soldes.

Est-ce qu'il y a des retours de ce M4 sur un 15'' Late 2011 ?
J'ai bien en envie de craquer pour un ce ssd mais devant la loterie, je flippe un peu.

Je réduis les risques sur le Sata3 en le mettant à la place du HDD et le HDD à la place du superdrive ?
ou les 2 nappes posent problèmes ?


----------



## kalm (27 Décembre 2011)

Aucun problème avec  le M4 et le MBP 15 Late 2011 dans la baie du HDD.


----------



## iMydna (28 Décembre 2011)

Je chercherais un 256go SSD pour mon MBP 13" i5 2011 ( modèle de février) vous me conseillerez lequel niveau performance/prix?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Les SSD de chez Crucial ont l'air très bien, je m'intéresse de près à cette marque. En plus du disque SSD, tu peux même avoir un kit de transfert, pour le transfert du contenu de ton DD dans le SSD. Le site m'a convaincu.


----------



## iMydna (28 Décembre 2011)

Et y'aurait-il des promotions ne ce moment, ne serais-ce que 5%, ce serait pas mal ^^... Car c'est quand même assez chèr


----------



## kalm (29 Décembre 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Et y'aurait-il des promotions ne ce moment, ne serais-ce que 5%, ce serait pas mal ^^... Car c'est quand même assez chèr


http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=353333&hl=


----------



## iMydna (29 Décembre 2011)

Oui, je suis tombé dessus merci 

Et sinon, le pack avec le kit de transfert est obligatoire pour l'installer ? Ou juste le SSD suffit ? Le câble n'est utile que si l'on faire une copie de notre DD vers notre SSD de tout non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Oui c'est ça le kit avec câble permet de transférer le contenu du DD au SSD&#12290;C'est ce que je vais acheter. Ça n'est pas obligatoire, si tu as visité le site de Crucial, tu as vu qu'il y a plusieurs offres, SSD seul ou avec kit, kit dadaptation pour la placer à la place du lecteur DVD...


----------



## iMydna (29 Décembre 2011)

D'accord, moi j'ai pris celui-ci :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT256M4SSD2

Donc il se logera à la place du DD et je devrais bien tout réinstallé c'est sa ? Si oui, c'est parfait, ce sera un peu comme une clean installe au faites ?


----------



## Cocopop (29 Décembre 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> D'accord, moi j'ai pris celui-ci :
> 
> http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT256M4SSD2
> 
> Donc il se logera à la place du DD et je devrais bien tout réinstallé c'est sa ? Si oui, c'est parfait, ce sera un peu comme une clean installe au faites ?


J'ai changé mon DD aussi par un SSD M4 128 Crucial et j'ai procédé ainsi :

=> Avant tout tu copies le contenu du DD sur le SSD via le "Kit de transfert"
=> Tu démontes ton MBP et remplace ton ancien DD par le SSD
=> Tu remontes le tout

Le Macbook sera directement fonctionnel mais après tu peux faire une clean install (je l'ai fait). Pour celà, il faut faire une manipulation au démarrage et l'utilitaire de restauration lion se lance


----------



## iMydna (29 Décembre 2011)

D'accord, donc si comme moi on a prit juste le SSD (sans le kit de transfert), il faut juste remplacer le DD par le SSD, démarré le mac et utilisé l'utilitaire de démarrage de restauration pour installé l'OS (donc Lion ici ) c'est bien sa ?


----------



## Cocopop (29 Décembre 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> D'accord, donc si comme moi on a prit juste le SSD (sans le kit de transfert), il faut juste remplacer le DD par le SSD, démarré le mac et utilisé l'utilitaire de démarrage de restauration pour installé l'OS (donc Lion ici ) c'est bien sa ?


Non il faut prendre le kit de transfert (sauf si tu en as déjà un) car il te permettra de faire une réplique parfaite de ton DD sur le SSD.

En résumé voici comme tu vas procéder avec le kit de transfert :



Télécharge carboncopycleaner sur ton mac toujours équipé du DD
Ensuite connecte ton SSD via le "kit de transfert" à ton mac et fait une copie de ton DD dessus
Seulement après tu démontes ton MBP et change le DD par le SSD. 



En enfin, après tu pourras faire (ou pas) une clean installe depuis le SSD directement


----------



## iMydna (29 Décembre 2011)

AH, donc si j'en ai pas, c'est obligé d'en prendre un ? Sa me dérange pas de pas récupérer mes données, même dans ce cas-ci il me faut un kit de transfert ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------

Car je l'ai acheté sans ... :/ Je fais comment du coup maintenant ? .. On peut acheter un kit de transfert à part ?


----------



## Maxoubx (29 Décembre 2011)

avez vous déjà mis un disque en SATA III a la place du lecteur de disque ? 
moi ca ne passe pas, il faut le mettre a la place du disque dur 
( MBP 2011 15 pouces )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

@iMydna > Je viens de voir que tu es sur PC et Windows 7, je pensais que tu étais dans une démarche de remplacement du DD par un SSD sur un MBP. Ou est-ce que tu as un MacBook Pro aussi ? J'espère que tu pourras trouver la solution à ta problématique. Peut-être que tu as la possibilité d'acheter le kit séparément. En tous les cas le kit SSD+kit de transfert m"intéresse beaucoup pour mon MBP.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------




Cocopop a dit:


> Télécharge carboncopycleaner sur ton mac toujours équipé du DD
> 
> 
> En enfin, après tu pourras faire (ou pas) une clean installe depuis le SSD directement



Je viens de voir que le kit comprend le logiciel de clonage et de sauvegarde EZ Gig II pour Windows et le logiciel ShirtPocket's SuperDuper! pour Mac...


----------



## iMydna (29 Décembre 2011)

@Matyu : Non non, je suis bien sur un MBP et c'est bien pour remplacer un DD par un SSD. Mais j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème, c'est de mettre ceci sur une clé USB :

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433?viewlocale=fr_FR 

Et de le plug une fois que j'aurais mis le SSD dans mon mac


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Ok, tant mieux si tu as solutionné le problème. Met aussi à jour ton profil 

A+


----------



## boubour78 (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,


Je viens d'acheter une CRUCIAL M4 256 Avec le 000F sur un MACBOOK PRO 13" FIN 2011 i7 2,8.
voila le problème mon mac rame a fond. Des fois cela se passe bien mais au bout de 5 min il rame...

Je l'ai esayer sur mon MACBOOK unibody LATE 2008 et pas de soucis (je l'utilise avec un M4 128)..

Que dois je faire?? j'ai du remettre mon HDD 750GO

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## kalm (5 Juillet 2012)

Downgrade en 0309 ,il y a régulièrement des problèmes avec ce FW000f  est le 13pouces 2011.


----------



## boubour78 (5 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Downgrade en 0309 ,il y a régulièrement des problèmes avec ce FW000f  est le 13pouces 2011.



et je fait comment??

JE ne connais pas la procédure..


----------



## kalm (5 Juillet 2012)

La procedure est indiqué sur le Site de Crucial ,c'est très simple.


----------



## boubour78 (5 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Downgrade en 0309 ,il y a régulièrement des problèmes avec ce FW000f  est le 13pouces 2011.





kalm a dit:


> La procedure est indiqué sur le Site de Crucial ,c'est très simple.



ok je regarde.

La je viens de faire une installe de LION apres avoir formater.
IL index depuis un moment alors qu'il n'y a pas de donner...
J'ai toujours le sablier..

Cela vient de la comptabilité tu penses?

Je pars en vacs a l'etranger demain je ne ferais pas mieux de renvoyer le CRUCIAL si cela ne marche pas??

JE manques de temps 

Désolé de poser pleins de questions


----------



## boubour78 (5 Juillet 2012)

C'est bon downgrade en 309 et plus de ralentissement .

Merci pour le coup de main!!!!


----------



## kalm (6 Juillet 2012)

Avec plaisir
Bonne nouvelle.


----------



## aloaluile (8 Juillet 2012)

j'ai pas réussi a trouver la procédure ni le firmware il n'ya que le 000F sur le site de crusial.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider? j'ai le même souci, parfois l'os se fige et repart.


----------



## kalm (9 Juillet 2012)

Ici


http://www.crucial.fr/eu/support/firmware.aspx


----------



## aloaluile (10 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Ici
> 
> 
> http://www.crucial.fr/eu/support/firmware.aspx


c'est bon merci  j'avais trouvé, c'est tout simple en faite


----------

